# Axel's team bike up for sale again.....



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I've watched this very bike change hands twice over the past year and I actually lost out on it last time because I was the 2nd offer and the seller was honest enough to give the first responder dibs. This time it's up on ebay.....I don't know the owner, but I know the bike. 

Alas, tuition and loans will once again prevent me from buying this beauty. :cryin: 

I'd love to see it owned and taken care of for a few years (weird that I feel this way for a bike I have never owned, I know), but I just hope it stays in one piece for a few more years until I have an income again. Maybe one of you guys has a spot for it in the garage.....nothing more Merckx than a bike built by Merckx for Merckx!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorola-Axel-M...8QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

